# w_scan error - diseqc_send_msg: SEC_TONE_OFF failed



## balanga (Feb 21, 2019)

Running w_scan() on FreeBSD with a PCTV DVB-S2 USB stick produces errors in the form of:-

```
trying 'S  f = 10719 kHz V SR = 27500  5/6 0,35  QPSK  (0:0:0)'
(time: 00:00.028) DiSEqC: uncommitted switch pos 0
diseqc_send_msg: SEC_TONE_OFF failed.

initial_tune:2813: Setting frontend failed S  f = 10719 kHz V SR = 27500  5/6 0,35  QPSK  (0:0:0)
```

Running the same command on Arch Linux gives me:

```
trying 'S  f = 10719 kHz V SR = 27500  5/6 0,35  QPSK  (0:0:0)'
(time: 00:00.089) DiSEqC: uncommitted switch pos 0
diseqc_send_msg:431: DiSEqC: e0 10 39 f0 00 00
DiSEqC: switch pos 0, 13V, loband (index 0)
diseqc_send_msg:431: DiSEqC: e0 10 38 f0 00 00
```

Both logs start identically

```
root@FreeBSD:~/tmp # w_scan -vvvv -f s -s S13E0
w_scan -vvvv -f s -s S13E0.
w_scan version 20170107 (compiled for DVB API 5.10)
using settings for 13.0 east Hotbird 13B/13C/13D
scan type SATELLITE, channellist 70
output format vdr-2.0
WARNING: could not guess your codepage. Falling back to 'UTF-8'
output charset 'UTF-8', use -C <charset> to override
Info: using DVB adapter auto detection.
   check Montage Technology M88DS3103:
           DVB-S2
           DVB-S
<------>/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 -> SATELLITE "Montage Technology M88DS3103": very good :-))

Using SATELLITE frontend (adapter /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0)
-[I]-[/I]-[I]-[/I] Getting frontend capabilities-[I]-[/I]-[I]-[/I].
Using DVB API 5.11
frontend 'Montage Technology M88DS3103' supports
INVERSION_AUTO
DVB-S
DVB-S2
FREQ (0.95GHz ... 2.15GHz)
SRATE (1.000MSym/s ... 45.000MSym/s)
using LNB "UNIVERSAL"
-[I]-[/I]-[I]-[/I]-[I]-[/I]-[I]-[/I]-[I]-[/I]-[I]-[/I]-[I]-[/I]-[I]-[/I]-[I]-[/I]-[I]-[/I]-[I]-[/I]-_.
   check Montage Technology M88DS3103:
           DVB-S2
           DVB-S
```

Any ideas on what could be causing the differences?  The test was done on the same computer with the same device.

And what does *SEC_TONE_OFF failed *mean?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2019)

balanga said:


> And what does *SEC_TONE_OFF failed *mean?


It turns the 22kHz tone off. 





__





						2.4.10. ioctl FE_SET_TONE — The Linux Kernel  documentation
					





					01.org


----------



## balanga (Feb 22, 2019)

SirDice said:


> It turns the 22kHz tone off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No idea what this means, but I wonder why the FreeBSD and Linux versions behave differently.

Is the program trying to call some function which FreeBSD does not have, or perhaps the defaults are set up differently on both systems. Maybe there is an additional parameter I should use with w_scan()... Not sure why it wants to use any diseqc info, as I thought that was related motorised satellite dishes, and mine is definitely fixed. 

In https://wiki.freebsd.org/WebcamCompat it mentions that I should be using webcamd()  >= 3.0.0.1 but there is no option of displaying its version, so I don't know if I need to update.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 22, 2019)

balanga said:


> but there is no option of displaying its version


`pkg info webcamd`


----------



## balanga (Feb 23, 2019)

It looks as though my version of webcamd ought to be fine for w_scan(). Not sure w_scan differently to the Linux version. Maybe it has different build options...


----------

